# September POTM Voting Thread



## runnah

aka the Coastalconn Photo contest...

1. Osprey #1 - Coastalconn






2. Osprey #2 - Coastalconn





3. Osprey #3 - Coastalconn





4. Lucky Shot - Raincheck





5. Bayou Sunset - ceeboy/bulldurham





6. King Angelfish - get_armbarred





7. Too close for comfort - RunJZ





8. Mr. Chip Munk - JacaRanda





9. Monarch on a thistle - Coastalconn





10. Juvenile Carolina Wren - Coastalconn





11 Penobscot Narrows - DBJ





12. Source of the Milky Way - Ron Lane





13. Lighting Storm - trptmitch





14. Cuteness - orionmystery



Hyllus giganteus IMG_2034 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

15. A Tai Chi sort of morning - 123rfanna





16. "Hummer Battle" - Sharon Monett (sm4him)





17. DC Abby #2 - mishele


----------



## coastalconn

LOL  , so many great images this month!


----------



## waday

These are some amazing shots! Congratulations everyone!


----------



## ffarl

Yea, lots of great stuff!  This is gonna be a tough one.


----------



## runnah

coastalconn said:


> LOL  , so many great images this month!



I would have to say this contest has gone to the birds!


----------



## sm4him

This may be one of the toughest months yet. After coming back to this thread about four times, I've now got my choices narrowed down…to seven! But I don't know how on earth I'm going to figure out which one to go with!


----------



## snowbear

Can this be like an election for convention delegates: "vote for three or four or five . . .)" ?


----------



## shefjr

Wow! What a month! There are a lot of winners here...


----------



## sm4him

How long do we have until the poll closes? Because I just CANNOT decide on one.  I keep trying to come up with voting criteria that will help eliminate some more of them, but I'm still at about 5 choices.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> How long do we have until the poll closes? Because I just CANNOT decide on one.  I keep trying to come up with voting criteria that will help eliminate some more of them, but I'm still at about 5 choices.


At this point you may be the tie breaker! Lol


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have until the poll closes? Because I just CANNOT decide on one.  I keep trying to come up with voting criteria that will help eliminate some more of them, but I'm still at about 5 choices.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point you may be the tie breaker! Lol
Click to expand...


Haha, I've considered that. I actually thought about purposely trying to hold out until the last minute and then picking between the ones that were closest to winning--but I don't think I could handle THAT pressure, being the deciding vote! Plus, so far, the top 3 contenders are ALL in my "top 6 there is no way to call one better than the other" choices.
(Yes, I'm back to 6 instead of 5. HELP. ME!! lol)


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have until the poll closes? Because I just CANNOT decide on one.  I keep trying to come up with voting criteria that will help eliminate some more of them, but I'm still at about 5 choices.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point you may be the tie breaker! Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, I've considered that. I actually thought about purposely trying to hold out until the last minute and then picking between the ones that were closest to winning--but I don't think I could handle THAT pressure, being the deciding vote! Plus, so far, the top 3 contenders are ALL in my "top 6 there is no way to call one better than the other" choices.
> (Yes, I'm back to 6 instead of 5. HELP. ME!! lol)
Click to expand...

At this point you could always make it a three way tie. 
Haha that would be fun. Sudden death revote for the top three!


----------



## FITBMX

Man that was hard to pick!!!


----------



## Nevermore1

Lots of great photos (even the spider which will now keep me from sleeping tonight)!  I had a hard time deciding, too bad I couldn't vote for all of them!


----------



## imagecolorist

I am very confused myself, i can't make a decision which is the best photo above all  . Because all of photos are awesome.


----------



## Vince.1551

#4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane

Hurry, come in and vote now, time is running out. I'm afraid that TPF will fall apart if this ends in a tie. We want OVERTIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Borad

My analysis of 1 and 4 (and none of the photos are mine): In 1, I don't like how the water gets blurry so suddenly. In 4, it make me wonder whether that's the best angle, and I still don't know. I voted for 2.


----------

